# First cocoa app



## zots (Jun 9, 2002)

I wrote this specifically for myself and you will see that when you run it, but if there is anything I can change or add that would make you want to use it let me know.  All input is welcome.

Unzip the file and drop the folder in Applications/

To uninstall get rid of:
/Applications/Expense Tracker/
~/Library/Preferences/Expense Tracker.plist

-Data is automatically saved when you enter it.
-File Export creates a nicely formatted file in Applications/Expense Tracker/ which you can open in Textedit for printing your data.


----------



## Jadey (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice clean application, zots. Congrats  What did you make it with? Project Builder, Real Basic, etc.?


----------



## whitesaint (Jun 9, 2002)

I like it.  Is it kinda like an application that keeps information about "how much money is in the bank"?  I would actually use this app to keep information everytime I do a transaction with the bank.  Is that your first Cocoa App?  That application is pretty elegant.


----------



## whitesaint (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jadey _
> *Nice clean application, zots. Congrats  What did you make it with? Project Builder, Real Basic, etc.? *



Hey Jadey how's it goin?  I'm pretty sure he made it with Cocoa.  Man you are so cool for being a Mac chick.  I would die for a girlfriend that was into Macs.


----------



## zots (Jun 9, 2002)

Jadey, I made it with Project Builder/Interface Builder(Cocoa).

Whitesaint, yeah I use it to keep track of the money in my debit account(if you overcharge your account you get a fee of about $30).


----------



## Trip (Jun 11, 2002)

*bump*


----------



## zots (Jun 11, 2002)

huh?


----------



## ksuther (Jun 12, 2002)

bump means putting the thread back to the top of the topic list


----------



## Trip (Jun 12, 2002)

When somebody bumps a thread it usually means one of two things:

1) They feel as though the thread is a nessecity to the forum.
2) They feel like what's in the thread is cool/nice. 

Anyway, did you use a tutorial to get idea's/basic concept for this program? Just wondering where you guys learn this kind of stuff...


----------



## zots (Jun 12, 2002)

Thanks for the bump 
The idea came from a problem I had, I have to keep track of my debit balance so I don't overcharge and I do not like writing everything in my checkbook.  So I made a digital checkbook.  Originally it was done for OS9 2 years ago in RB.
So far I have learned everything from books/documentation/online tuts/example code/forums.


----------

